
Thrive in Tough Times - tomh
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/02/13/thrive-in-tough-times/
======
tom
A coupon site? That's one of their recomendations? Maybe they should also
offer a time machine to go back to 1998. Ok, maybe a bit smarmy, but that is
one busy space with a handful of very heavy jitters and no good domains left.
Just a bad idea in 2009.

